# Tell me about induction lighting



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

there are only two things that go wrong with induction the lamp and the driver/starter.
If you are looking for tech answers I would send dinkdorf a pm he is up to speed on that


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Can anyone fill me in about induction lighting?
> 
> I have not worked with it, what do I need to know if I get a service call to fix induction fixtures?


The only time i have seen them in action is the town of Lexington installed them to replace all the HPS cobra head street lights they are marked with the number 53 so i would assume that is the wattage but not 100% sure right at the town line Waltham /Lexington you can see a huge difference they shine white just like metal halide but they have a very long life span 100,000 hours from some of the stuff i have read about them,,I believe they have a warm up period like a metal halide lamp and a ballast.

Here is a link with a crap load of links that may help.:thumbsup:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...gc.r_pw.&fp=53b0d8b25ff1a101&biw=1240&bih=513


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> The only time i have seen them in action is the town of Lexington installed them to replace all the HPS cobra head street lights they are marked with the number 53 so i would assume that is the wattage but not 100% sure right at the town line Waltham /Lexington you can see a huge difference they shine white just like metal halide but they have a very long life span 100,000 hours from some of the stuff i have read about them,,I believe they have a warm up period like a metal halide lamp and a ballast.
> 
> Here is a link with a crap load of links that may help.:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...gc.r_pw.&fp=53b0d8b25ff1a101&biw=1240&bih=513


I have installing and pushing the induction lights, one benefit is there no warm up period like a metal halide. They are an instant on, not sure whether they get brighter after a couple of minutes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

These guys may be able to help too.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/lighting-retro-8053/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/electric_light-12184/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/the-lightman-10582/

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/dnkldorf-10492/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> I have installing and pushing the induction lights, one benefit is there no warm up period like a metal halide. They are an instant on, not sure whether they get brighter after a couple of minutes.


Thats cool i have never seen on at start up.

How about when the power goes out are they instant re-strike as well??


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Induction Fluorescent tubes are somewhat similar to standard tubes but there are some notable differences. Like a standard tube, it requires a ballast, these are generally high freq electronic ballasts for induction. Induction tubes, like standard, have a phosphor coating inside the glass, the composition from what I understand, is comperable to cfl. Unlike a standard tube, an induction lamp uses an induction coil wrapped around the tube at both ends, this yields a sturdier tube (no probe in the tube to break). Instead of mercury gas as the initiator, there is a small nugget of amalgam in a projection from the glass in proximity to one of the coils. Induction is instant on and compatible with dimmers and other automation. Comparing to a 400W M/H, a tube that gives comparable light using approx. 200w. They are advertised generally as 100k hour lights and 5year warranties are the norm with 10year options. Head to head against LED, the primarily the LED has better light out and energy savings but the sticker shock for LED gives Induction the edge currently. This information is based on my own research and experience and I don't claim to be an expert on them.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I think the induction has better light output, better energy savings and last longer than LED, but again that is my opinion.

Harry, yes the induction will relight immediately after you turn it off


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Induction is okay but the light of the future is plsama lighting which we will be selling kits next month and are very affordable compared to high line MH fixtures view information at www.runionenergy.com


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

If you get a service call to fix these right now, they are probably still under warranty since it is relatively newer technology. The product our company uses has a 12 year warranty in the event of failure.


----------

